

A Node.js Podcast - cjm
http://nodeup.com

======
apetresc
On a related note, what other good programming-related podcasts are out there?
I'm currently aware of The ChangeLog (<http://thechangelog.com/>), which is
pretty infrequently-updated, and This Developer's Life
(<http://thisdeveloperslife.com/>), which, while super-interesting, is only
superficially technical (and more about life interests that developers
generally have in common).

What are some good balls-deep-in-code podcasts out there?

~~~
bdcravens
Not many that are general, but tons that are language specific. I've found
that language specific ones often cover relevant topics, even if it's not your
language (such as TDD or DI). Many have shows that are completely off subject
matter (I learned of PhoneGap for the first time on a .NET show)

In my rotation: (.NET) .NET Rocks, Hanselminutes (one of the hosts on This
Developers Life), Deep Fried Bytes, Herding Code

(Ruby) Ruby Rogues, Ruby 5 (5 minute news, 2x/week), Ruby Show (seems to be on
hiatus)

(JavaScript) JavaScript Jabber (sister of Ruby Rogues), JavaScript Show (same
hosts as Ruby Show - also on hiatus)

~~~
petercooper
_Ruby Show (seems to be on hiatus), JavaScript Show (same hosts as Ruby Show -
also on hiatus)_

We start recording again next week :-)

Also, seconding recommendation of Ruby Rogues - and not just for Ruby
developers. It digs into a lot of interesting stuff.

------
zalew
another great js-influenced podcast I enjoy <http://javascriptjabber.com/>

